# Possible new herd sires, opinions?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

As many of you know we recently got back into the boers and I purchased a couple of exposed does. I love the older red doe and Im pretty sure she'll be kidding for me here in December. The yearling that I purchased doesn't seem to be bred although there still hope and I'm thinking about selling her and reinvesting. However, now that we at least have a doe herd it's time to find a herd sire! We are going to look at a couple of them today and I want to know what you think of them. Good and bad qualities, which one you would prefer, etc. One of the biggest weaknesses in my does is that they lack the width I'd really like to see. 
Here are the links to the ads: 
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/grd/5811629161.html
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/grd/5806565816.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Of what I can see, the 2nd buck, only going by the pictures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with Pam.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That's kind of what I was leaning towards too. The pictures of course make it hard to judge. Thanks!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How far are you willing to travel? I know of a younger buck that is super nice but not sure what they are asking. He has great bloodlines and his sire and I believe dam just got ennobled this year. I will try to find him on Facebook and tag you in the post. I have some of his same genetics in my herd. His sire and my bucks sire are twin brothers.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree. Buck #1 looks sway backed and extremely posty. But we can't tell too much about #2 from the photo - except that he looks nice and meaty.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with groovy, those back legs were the first thing I zoomed in on. I like the second guy way more


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Roger, I'm not opposed to traveling. If you find it go ahead and tag me in it, I'd be interested in looking into it. 
I also noticed the back on buck number one, was curious as to if it was the way he was standing or not.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like 2 better then 1 but if you want to run a registered herd I would get an ABGA buck. That's what more people are after. But if not then 2 is better then 1. Brooke must have taken down the ad I can't find it


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Both are ABGA, he is just both USBGA (which isn't that not even a thing anymore?) and ABGA. I definitely am leaning towards 2 out of these two. I also like the one you tagged me in that's in Warren. They're the same price so I'm trying to decide which is better. Hard to tell from pictures.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There's still USBGA it's IBGA that is no more......well come on show us the third buck!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I see, it's been a while since I have had registered stock and a lot has changed! I really liked him in person, and I've seen pictures of his sire who is a very impressive buck. Definitely taking him into consideration! 
Here's the link to the buck Roger and I were talking about 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/297...oup_comment_mention&notif_id=1476995861332632


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Remember if your not 100% on any of them you still have time to look around. There are so many out there and you aren't going to be breeding for a bit so you have time to find the perfect one.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That guy has a nice front end on him! I like him too. I agree with roger, don't rush on a buck, keep your eye open if you have the time and get the you really like. Trust me on this! lol I bought a buck I thought oh he's not bad and went back and forth with and after I bought him something else comes up. Of course though I have great luck because I was also undecided on another buck and when I saw the updated pictures months later I really wanted him but was to late to buy him lol so really it could go either way on waiting lol


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That's true! I really love the genetics on Big Moe. His sire and his full siblings all look great. I think he'll be a great addition to our herd so it may be hard to pass him up. Roger the breeder that has his father is in greenwood and he's out of Able Acres lines. AABG Battleship is his name.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good deal I like him so good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm just now seeing this thread. I like #2 on your original post, don't care for #1 at all, not if you want to get into showing. He might be okay for wethers though?

For the FB ad, I have met Allison a couple of times, she lives in the county just north of us and has been in the business a long time with really good quality animals. So you wouldn't go wrong checking out her buck either. You could always ask either seller for videos before making any kind of drive.

If you have any issues finding one, let me know, I may know a couple of people selling some!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We brought Moe home, I'll get pictures of him soon! He's already serviced my yearling that didn't settle earlier in the season. Definitely an aggressive breeder! I forgot how destructive bucks can be, my poor fence. lol


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

This is by no means a photo to show off his confirmation, but I just loved how powerful he looked as he was facing off with his weather buddy. This boy is like a puppy and loves attention, he was even halter broke. But he is still a buck and when he finds a lady he likes he acts like most bucks would so I wouldn't turn my back on him.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like him alot


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks good.


----------

